# Sibelius software news?



## Lunasong

Can anyone clarify what is actually going to happen to Sibelius as Avid Technologies is downsizing and closing its Sibelius London programming office (moving it to Ukraine)? I've not seen a lot of info on this, but this statement:
_Avid has said it is committed to the Sibelius product, although how it will be affected by the changes remains to be seen. _


----------



## Lunasong

MESSAGE TO SIBELIUS USERS

"We were very concerned to hear earlier this month that Avid is terminating the jobs of the Sibelius development team in London and handing the software over to other programmers, apparently to cut costs. As far as we know, Sibelius continues to be extremely successful, so this cost-cutting is a response to financial problems elsewhere in Avid, not with Sibelius itself.

"Ever since then we have been quietly trying to do everything we can to change this situation, *including twice offering to buy Sibelius back from Avid. However, Avid has declined.* While they haven't given a reason, we assume that Sibelius is a substantial source of profits to them, so they don't want to sell it to anyone.

"We naturally feel very sad about this treatment of our friends and colleagues who have been key to making Sibelius a success, and who have become the world experts in this specialized field. We are also very grateful to the many Sibelius users who have expressed their concern and support; though at this point, it seems unlikely that any protests will change Avid's mind.

"We hope Sibelius nonetheless continues to be the world's most successful music notation software."

Ben & Jonathan Finn 
Sibelius founders

Website of interest.


----------



## nikitema

I had used Sibelius earlier. And it'll be very sorrowfully if the office will be closed.
But now I use music notation software by MagicScore, because it is more available (cost of programm for example) and comfortable. (More about it: http://www.music-notation-software.com/)


----------



## Lunasong

The entire Sibelius development team has been hired by Steinberg and will open a London R&D office this coming week.
http://www.artsjournal.com/slippedd...ftware-team-is-snapped-up-by-arch-rivals.html

Steinberg's announcement:


> Steinberg is elated to announce the opening of a new Research & Development center in London. In the new UK office a team of highly skilled developers and product specialists will focus on developing software for the music notation and education markets.
> 
> The new Steinberg R&D team in London has long-term industry experience and extensive knowledge in the development of professional music notation software. This expertise will bear on a new generation of products, designed to give customers in the education and composing markets the best support possible.
> 
> The London-based office begins its operation in the middle of November this year.


http://www.steinberg.net/en/newsand...ticle/new-steinberg-rd-center-in-uk-2160.html


----------



## moozentertainment

@Lunasong: too much thanks. when i was searching about SIBELIUS, Am received many different messages. so i though its rumor news. after i have seen your reply, now will get clear information.


----------

